# 4 wheel not engaging



## Deep Ellum (Dec 6, 2009)

On a 2004 prairie 700 we are having problems with the 4 wheel drive not engaging. Is there something certain that you are supposed to do to get it to engage? Thanks.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Check the fuse box the connector on the bottom may be corroded or dirty.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

We have several threads here on that exact subject. First and easiest thing to do is check your fuse with a meter not your eyes. Then check behind the fuse block for corrosion. What is the dash display doing when you try to go into 4WD? Do you hear the 4WD actuator buzzing or anything?


----------



## Deep Ellum (Dec 6, 2009)

Eh. We got it. His switch was actually dirty inside. Thanks for the info.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

FYI, that switch is closed in 2WD and open in 4WD. If you get in a bind on a ride and need 4WD, unplug it.


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

my bike is a 05 and the only way i can get it to engage is to actually make the front tires turn.

if im in a hole and try switching to 4 wheel i get alot of serious noises for the dif. and its not like im at 4000 rpm either while i switch. 

the last time i posted abut the prob i was told just the give it very little throttle just enough to turn the back tires, well that didn't work. 
i was also told to try reverse, well that doesn't work either. 

any ideas ????

and i can always here the actuator, i saw IBBruin asked that.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

what does the oil look like in the gearbox?sounds like the gearbox is about to blow,mine was catchin [email protected]#$ an makin noises too.tear it down now an fix it,mine has costed me about 2 bones to rebuild now.you can buy used an hope for good luck an hope it aint a ticking timebomb but thats high dollar too.ive seen them for 6 bones used.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Best thing is to have it in 4WD before entering a hole where you think you might need it.


----------



## Deep Ellum (Dec 6, 2009)

My switch was dirty inside when first posted, we cleaned it and it worked fine. Well it turns out the switch cover had a tear and kept getting dirty now the switch has quit completely. I've ordered a new switch and it will be here Monday. My 4wd quit working again though so I unplugged the switch hoping to open the circuit and engage the 4wd but no luck there. My actuator is perfectly clean inside so I'm thinking I may need to check to see if it's actually operating. Should I wait til the new switch comes in or is there a thread to test the actuator that anyone knows about? Thanks for all your help. My KEBC is working just not the 4x4 actuator.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

O yea we have a thread, one sec and I'll find it.


Click this. 

Be sure and check out our Kawasaki How To section.


----------

